# ragdolls past and present



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this was taken pre 2005 as marco my blue mitted is in the next two pictures








this must have been taken pre 2000








this red colourpoint ragdoll i fostered for cp and would love to have kept him but he just didnt get on with my cats








the bi colour boys








raffles aged 13 years old








jack








sonni








charley








oliver


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> this was taken pre 2005 as marco my blue mitted is in the next two pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG SOSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE i could squeal


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely photos!!! Stunning cats!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Some beautiful Raggies there, Jenny.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Some beautiful Raggies there, Jenny.


thank you karen


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> thank you karen


i dont suppose you want us to one of your hands lol


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my, raggies everywhere 
Now i could live with that :001_wub: 
Beautiful photos jenny :thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Oh my, raggies everywhere
> Now i could live with that :001_wub:
> Beautiful photos jenny :thumbup:


i know now i find myself desperately looking for a raggie lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:001_wub:Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> i know now i find myself desperately looking for a raggie lol


well there are plenty out there that need homes if you cant afford to buy a kitten, three of mine are rehomes/rescues


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well there are plenty out there that need homes if you cant afford to buy a kitten, three of mine are rehomes/rescues


yeah unfortunately i already have cats and most of the ragdolls i've tried to home can't be homed with others


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful raggies Jenny


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous hun, I would rehome a rescue ragdoll only Lola wouldn't accept it


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its a real shame because most raggies are so amenable and love the company of other cats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Beautiful raggies Jenny


thank you steve


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> its a real shame because most raggies are so amenable and love the company of other cats


yeah i know i think it is because the ones that come to the shelters have been abandoned or bullied by other cats as you know they are not aggressive prime target for some cats  But trust me if i see one which can be i will snap he/she up before you can blink lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> yeah i know i think it is because the ones that come to the shelters have been abandoned or bullied by other cats as you know they are not aggressive prime target for some cats  But trust me if i see one which can be i will snap he/she up before you can blink lol


have you tried the breed rescues like ragsrescue or the traditionalist ragdoll cat society?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> have you tried the breed rescues like ragsrescue or the traditionalist ragdoll cat society?


yeah i'm registered with both but they have said they don't have any that can be homed with other cats  I have tried all the routes problem is as well that a lot of them are in areas like Scotland and even those aren't suitable for 'my home'. I even checked in with the traditional ragdoll...... but they said still nothing!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

keeping trying raggie doll there is also the tbrcc and prbcc


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> keeping trying raggie doll there is also the tbrcc and prbcc


prbcc? not heard of that i don't think


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> prbcc? not heard of that i don't think


progresssive ragdoll breed cat club


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Your photos of your cats are always so cute.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> jack


They're all so beautiful but ... I'm totally in love with Jack :001_wub: may I? may I?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> They're all so beautiful but ... I'm totally in love with Jack :001_wub: may I? may I?


sorry no. i waited three years before i got him. he's 11 now


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

right, well he has been worth waiting for, he's absolutely splendid (I think in this picture he looks at the photographer as if he already knows that, very proud soul inside there) :thumbsup:

does he happen to have a facebook id? I'd send an invitation to him :laugh:

a serious question: have you taken him to ragdoll shows? he really is amazing ...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> right, well he has been worth waiting for, he's absolutely splendid (I think in this picture he looks at the photographer as if he already knows that, very proud soul inside there) :thumbsup:
> 
> does he happen to have a facebook id? I'd send an invitation to him :laugh:
> 
> a serious question: have you taken him to ragdoll shows? he really is amazing ...


he's my picture on my facebook profile
his breeder did suggest once i should try showing him when he was a kitten but unfortunately he doesnt have four clean white legs.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> he's my picture on my facebook profile
> his breeder did suggest once i should try showing him when he was a kitten but unfortunately he doesnt have four clean white legs.


hahah i saw your fb profile pic i recognised the baby on it hehe very cute


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> his breeder did suggest once i should try showing him when he was a kitten but unfortunately he doesnt have four clean white legs.


i see, anyway he is very very beautiful. i generally like ragdolls, and this one has a wonderful face and lovely colours. he is one of the most beautiful of this breed that I have ever seen + + + + his proud face :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you anca for your compliments. he is my baby and we have lots of conversations i adore him


----------

